# Persistence Provider wechseln [Netbeans]



## cha0s (11. Jun 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ausgangssituation: 
Ich habe ein neues EJB Modul angelegt und darin eine Persistence-Unit.

Da ich einen anderen Persistence-Provider nutzen möchte, habe ich eine neue Persistence Libary angelegt (OpenJPA), doch diese wird mir anschließend nicht zur Auswahl angeboten. Ich habe es zig mal ausprobiert, es erscheint einfach kein entsprechender Eintrag in der Auswahlliste.

Jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte bzw. eine Lösung für dieses Problem?


----------



## cha0s (12. Jun 2015)

Ältere NetBeans Version installiert, nun gehts..


----------

